

Dear OpenOffice - Snoddas
http://www.warrenellis.com/?p=11526

======
wccrawford
Dear guy who doesn't allow comments on his site,

Have you tried LibreOffice instead? If so, have you filed a bug report?

Sincerely, HN Reader.

~~~
cstross
Warren has been Informed.

You can stand down, now.

~~~
rbanffy
He could also want to contact Microsoft and file a bug report with them, since
the problem only appeared after a Windows upgrade from some previous release
to Windows 7, it looks like a Windows problem more than a OpenOffice problem.
That's not a very promising road.

Another option would be to try LibreOffice (as pointed out by wccrawford) and
see if whatever behavior Microsoft changed in Windows 7 wasn't already
compensated for.

I don't see OpenOffice as a viable product right now. LibreOffice, at least,
doesn't have the only serious rival Microsoft has in the uncoolness category
behind the steering wheel. So far, they never failed to ruin perfectly good
products and OpenOffice was not particularly good to begin with.

~~~
Hov
Are you serious? Windows 7 was in beta and RC publically for a very long time.
Thats just lazy in my opinion.

~~~
rbanffy
Of course I am. If a new release of Gnome broke some code of yours (that
sticks to documented APIs and worked fine on the previous release), you would
file a bug, regardless of the fact you could have downloaded and built
everything from their version control on a daily basis to test, even
automatically. Why should we treat Microsoft any different? Even if I detected
the problem in the first public alpha, I would file a bug.

If the code sticks to the API rules and a new release of the OS broke it, it's
the OS that's buggy, not your code. If the OS maker doesn't fix the bug using
the "you should have tested" excuse I question how much it respects its users
and developers.

------
iuguy
Dear Upset guy,

Try a different build (as it looks like yours is broken), consider using Go-OO
(<http://www.go-oo.org/>) which is much better than straight OO anyway. Don't
forget to uninstall before reinstalling and check your appdata folder for
leftover config data.

Hope this helps, hugs and kisses,

iuguy

~~~
zievo
Going forward, the Go-oo project will be discontinued in favor of LibreOffice,
as stated on <http://go-oo.org/>

~~~
iuguy
That's a very good point, which I'd forgotten. Thanks ever so much for the
reminder.

------
ciupicri
Dear..., it's spelled OpenOffice.org, not OpenOffice.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You were downvoted but I think this is an important point.

The subject appears to be clear however OpenOffice.org is called just that as
OpenOffice is a different application and IIRC they had a slight trademark
tussle and OOo ended up telling everyone that they had to refer to it as such
not simply "open office". This was all eons ago in internet time and I can't
find a good citation quickly.

There is also now possibility of confusion with Oracle Open Office (perhaps
this is what you meant) which is a commercial version based on OpenOffice.org.
Unfortunately one really needs clarity to be sure which software exactly he's
complaining about.

